# Non ti pare?



## valerie1987

Buongiorno, sto traducendo questa frase in francese "Non ti pare che siano un pò troppo autoreferenziali?", la mia domanda è: esiste un'espressione equivalente a "non ti pare" in francese? perché altrimenti si potrebbe girare la frase con "Est-ce qu'ils pêchent d'une autoréférencialité exagerée à ton avis?"... Che ne pensate? Grazie del vostro tempo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Valerie,
Esiste "il ne te semble pas que...", ma la costruzione impersonale non è molto naturale in questo caso. Si dirà più spesso "tu ne crois/penses/trouves pas que ...".


----------



## Paquita

Alcune possibilità:
- tu ne trouves pas que .. ?
- tu n'as pas l'impression que ... ?
- il ne te semble pas que... ?


----------



## valerie1987

Quindi andrebbe meglio "Tu ne trouves pas/tu n'as pas l'impression qu'il sont un peu trop autoréférentiels?"...o ci va il subjonctif?  dubbio.


----------



## Paquita

Se dici "tu ne crois pas que ?" pensi: sono sicuro che .... e spero che tu sia d'accordo con me = indicatif


----------



## valerie1987

ok, grazie mille


----------

